# Teaching myself jujutsu. (Read topic for clearer details)



## Oda Clan Kenshi (Apr 23, 2018)

I live in Tacoma, and, there is this school that is teaching Seibukan Jujutsu, and, I want to enlist in that school to train my mind, body, and spirit, but, I am short on cash and I have not quite established my independence in my life.

While I get my life together, is there a way I can teach myself samurai arts before I enlist?

Any kind of resources, videos, maybe even have a partner volunteer?

What equipment do I need?

I know it is highly difficult self-taught, but, as of now, I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 23, 2018)

No, you can't learn martial arts of any sort of your own. Best case scenario, you learn how to do a bunch of wrong movements that kinda sorta look like the art you are shooting for, and it takes longer to unlearn them than it would to start fresh.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 23, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I live in Tacoma, and, there is this school that is teaching Seibukan Jujutsu, and, I want to enlist in that school to train my mind, body, and spirit, but, I am short on cash and I have not quite established my independence in my life.
> 
> While I get my life together, is there a way I can teach myself samurai arts before I enlist?
> 
> ...


Honestly it'll just teach you bad habits which will be harder to fix when you do start it'll be harder than starting fresh. Best thing to do imo is work on your strength and conditioning so you'll be in good physical shape for when you do start


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello, welcome to MT. Do you need to train that particular style or do you think you could do something different but affordable? I understand that you have set your mind on the Samurai thing but frankly I'm worried you may be disappointed that it isn't what you think it is.

Can you explain why you think training to be a Samurai is something that is achievable and desirable in this day and age? If you can break down what you want out of martial arts you may find something that is realistic ( frankly being a Samurai isn't in this day and age) that you can train at a cost you can afford because as has been said you can't train yourself in anything but bad habits. 

I am also concerned by the words you use, you don't 'enlist' in a martial arts school, you go as a customer, paying for a service. If you go thinking of it as a military type of place and it's just a martial arts class you are going to be disappointed however good a place it is. If it is advertising itself as anything other than a martial arts class then it may be a con. Have you contacted the school to ask about their rates and if there's any leeway about paying, I know many places have contracts in the US, can you pay weekly if that's the case?


----------



## Oda Clan Kenshi (Apr 23, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Hello, welcome to MT. Do you need to train that particular style or do you think you could do something different but affordable? I understand that you have set your mind on the Samurai thing but frankly I'm worried you may be disappointed that it isn't what you think it is.
> 
> Can you explain why you think training to be a Samurai is something that is achievable and desirable in this day and age? If you can break down what you want out of martial arts you may find something that is realistic ( frankly being a Samurai isn't in this day and age) that you can train at a cost you can afford because as has been said you can't train yourself in anything but bad habits.
> 
> I am also concerned by the words you use, you don't 'enlist' in a martial arts school, you go as a customer, paying for a service. If you go thinking of it as a military type of place and it's just a martial arts class you are going to be disappointed however good a place it is. If it is advertising itself as anything other than a martial arts class then it may be a con. Have you contacted the school to ask about their rates and if there's any leeway about paying, I know many places have contracts in the US, can you pay weekly if that's the case?



I can be flexible with martial arts as a whole, but, most importantly, I want to train to improve my mind, body, and soul and whatever is cost-effective, I will go with it, just so long as it is effective.

It is not so much the whole idea of Samurai that I am fond of. It's more like the warrior principles and the demand for self-discipline that gets me going in life. Bushido, like all warrior codes, are inherently evil by their nature, particularly because they once centered around taking life, and, that is the worst thing a person can resort to, but, for that reason, it gives me motivation to balance my mind.

I might need to contact a school for payment plans and make sure it is not a McDojo.

Pardon me if I did not quite answer your question.


----------



## WaterGal (Apr 23, 2018)

Sometimes you can find inexpensive martial arts classes at a community center, or subletting in a gym or church. I'd suggest exploring some of these options for now. When you have more money, then go see about this program.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 23, 2018)

Don’t let the lack of funds stop you.

Contact schools explain your hardship and maybe find an alternative payment such as taking on janitorial services for the school in lieu of payment.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> Pardon me if I did not quite answer your question.




No that's fine, only answer what you are comfortable with. It's always going to be harder to discuss things here than if we were face to face over a coffee for example.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I live in Tacoma, and, there is this school that is teaching Seibukan Jujutsu, and, I want to enlist in that school to train my mind, body, and spirit, but, I am short on cash and I have not quite established my independence in my life.
> 
> While I get my life together, is there a way I can teach myself samurai arts before I enlist?
> 
> ...





Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I can be flexible with martial arts as a whole, but, most importantly, I want to train to improve my mind, body, and soul and whatever is cost-effective, I will go with it, just so long as it is effective.
> 
> It is not so much the whole idea of Samurai that I am fond of. It's more like the warrior principles and *the demand for self-discipline that gets me going in life*. Bushido, like all warrior codes, are inherently evil by their nature, particularly because they once centered around taking life, and, that is the worst thing a person can resort to, but, for that reason, it gives me motivation to balance my mind.
> 
> ...



I think Tez3 and Watergal have given you the best advice.  If there is something available that isn't so expensive, that would probably be a good place to start.  You should strive to learn well what is taught.  Strikes and kicks should translate well from something like TKD into most forms of Karate (the little I know of Karate).  Mental prowess doesn't come so much from an art as from inside you.  You will develop fitness along the way that will help if you decide to move to another art.

Another thing, as a rule a martial art will not teach you self discipline.  It may enhance it, but you need to develop that within yourself.  That is why it is called self discipline.  Many people can be subdued into the discipline of following orders and direction rather than face unpleasant consequences.  Fewer people can control their minds to seek what is right to do and do it, without waiting to be ordered to do it.  Anyone can instill in themselves as much self discipline as they wish.  Or wish not to do anything unless ordered to do it.  your choice.

To add to what others have said, normally here on MT you will find that most will not recommend trying to self teach yourself any martial art.  But Jujutsu is a grappling art.  You may as well consider it impossible to self teach that.  Too many little nuances you may overlook that will make you ineffective, or may put you in danger.  There are many techniques that you may think you are able to accomplish, and maybe you will be.  But you will not be as effective in smooth accomplishment of the technique, and may leave yourself open to counter moves that would not work if you moved correctly.


----------



## jobo (Apr 24, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I can be flexible with martial arts as a whole, but, most importantly, I want to train to improve my mind, body, and soul and whatever is cost-effective, I will go with it, just so long as it is effective.
> 
> It is not so much the whole idea of Samurai that I am fond of. It's more like the warrior principles and the demand for self-discipline that gets me going in life. Bushido, like all warrior codes, are inherently evil by their nature, particularly because they once centered around taking life, and, that is the worst thing a person can resort to, but, for that reason, it gives me motivation to balance my mind.
> 
> ...


You can train mind body AND soul with out ma, though I've always found training your soul to be very Hard t, as it's so difficult to find


----------



## Kababayan (Apr 24, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I live in Tacoma, and, there is this school that is teaching Seibukan Jujutsu, and, I want to enlist in that school to train my mind, body, and spirit, but, I am short on cash and I have not quite established my independence in my life.
> 
> While I get my life together, is there a way I can teach myself samurai arts before I enlist?
> 
> ...



I don't know if anyone else had said this, as I don't have time to read the responses yet.  I think you could begin by hitting a heavy bag.  There are some really good boxing tutorials on youtube.  You could probably find a used heavy bag or standing bag pretty cheaply.  It's not ideal, but it's better than nothing.  You could possibly learn some basic punches and kicks that you could do in the air from video tutorials.  It will not replace actual instruction, but don't let lack of funds stop you.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2018)

Kababayan said:


> I don't know if anyone else had said this, as I don't have time to read the responses yet.  I think you could begin by hitting a heavy bag.  There are some really good boxing tutorials on youtube.  You could probably find a used heavy bag or standing bag pretty cheaply.  It's not ideal, but it's better than nothing.  You could possibly learn some basic punches and kicks that you could do in the air from video tutorials.  It will not replace actual instruction, but don't let lack of funds stop you.




I think by doing this you'd also help with self discipline. You'd have no one to shout at you or remind you to do so would need to be disciplined about training what you can.

I wonder if there is anyone who lives near enough to you that would be willing to help you out with some basics? I'd happily help but there's a bloody great ocean between us!! ( and I'm afraid of water, at least that much not showers lol)


----------



## pdg (Apr 24, 2018)

jobo said:


> I've always found training your soul to be very Hard t, as it's so difficult to find



I'm not entirely sure I have one - if I have one it's quite well hidden...


----------



## Encho (Apr 24, 2018)

Dear oda clan,
Seibukan is a modernization of classical arts a samurai may have studied so not sure how close and accurate to a samurai it will portray for your frame of reference.

If you lack funds to train I would speak with the sensei and see if possible you can take a private lesson maybe once a week or every 2 weeks, it's a more gradual slower course than regular attendance but much better than blindly training yourself.  Perhaps you can get a friend and you both your money together and you can attend and practice with your friend.  

Studying classical Japanese arts is not an easy task. For training your mind I suggest meditation


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

I think the best thing would be to get the disability in order, so to speak.  Focus on the rehab and recovery first, then once you’re ready, start with training.  You’ve said here and elsewhere that you’re not as independent as you’d like to be.  Focus your energy on that first IMO.  MA training will still be there when you’re ready.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 24, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I live in Tacoma, and, there is this school that is teaching Seibukan Jujutsu, and, I want to enlist in that school to train my mind, body, and spirit, but, I am short on cash and I have not quite established my independence in my life.
> 
> While I get my life together, is there a way I can teach myself samurai arts before I enlist?
> 
> ...






NO!  An instructor is necessary even if it's just occasional.  A teacher is mandatory for success.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Apr 24, 2018)

Come up with some money. If it’s good instruction, think of it as an investment in yourself as opposed to an expense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrt2 (Apr 26, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I can be flexible with martial arts as a whole, but, most importantly,* I want to train to improve my mind, body, and soul* and whatever is cost-effective, I will go with it, just so long as it is effective.
> 
> It is not so much the whole idea of Samurai that I am fond of. *It's more like the warrior principles and the demand for self-discipline that gets me going in life*. Bushido, like all warrior codes, are inherently evil by their nature, particularly because they once centered around taking life, and, that is the worst thing a person can resort to, but, for that reason, it gives me motivation to balance my mind.
> 
> ...


Just a couple of thoughts.  If you want to train in martial arts, by all means, do it.  But I would suggest going into it with realistic expectations.  You will likely learn a system that includes elements of physical fitness, and maybe self defense.  And in most forms of martial arts, commitment to learning and mastering the system takes some measure of dedication and discipline. 

And this is all good stuff.  But beyond that, I wouldn't really believe any commercial martial arts studio will teach you the ways of the samurai for $300 or $400 down and  $100/month.  It just isn't going to happen.  And any MA teacher who claims otherwise is more likely preaching bullshido than bushido. 

My thinking is, if you really want to live the life of a warrior, consider joining the military.  If you don't want to actually risk your life in the service of something greater than yourself, than maybe you really don't want to learn a warrior's code.

And the same for claims of spiritual enlightenment. And if you want to improve your soul, maybe join a church.

I don't say these things to be harsh.  Just maybe trying to inject a bit of realism into the discussion.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 26, 2018)

NEVER try teach yourself martial arts. Without an instructor, you will more often than not make mistakes which you may not notice then when doing that move, you will already be hardwired to do it in a way which could result in injury etc.
Wait until you can get an instructor then start learning.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> My thinking is, if you really want to live the life of a warrior, consider joining the military. If you don't want to actually risk your life in the service of something greater than yourself, than maybe you really don't want to learn a warrior's code.




I believe he has already said he is disabled.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 26, 2018)

Are you in school (e.g. high school, college)? If so, you can probably find a beginner in that art or a similar one, or even a martial arts club, where you can at least get started on the basics.


----------

